# Zuhaltung mit PSENbolt und PSEN me1



## snake_1842 (13 November 2012)

Hallo an das SPS-Forum,

wenn ich die Zuhaltung PSENbolt in Kombination mit PSEN me 1 der Firma Pilz verwende, habe ich laut Hersteller bei 2-kanaliger Verdrahtung und Anschluss an eine Safety-SPS  einen PL von "e".

Ich habe aber hier im Forum (finde den Thread leider nicht mehr) gelesen, dass ein Aufbau mit 2- kanaligen elektromechanischer Schalter insklusive Zuhaltung (PSEN me 1) nicht ausreicht um PL e zu erreichen.

Da solche Schalter eher kaputt gehen als die Haltbarkeit angegeben ist. Auch in der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 glaube ich mich zu erinnern, das da steht das mit einem solchen Schalter kein PL "e"  zu erreichen ist.

Kann ich diese Kombination mit guten Gewissen an eine Kabinentür die unsere Anlage einhaust verwenden oder sollte man diese Kombination anzweifeln?


----------



## Profilator (13 November 2012)

Hallo,

tja ich will mal so sagen - und das bitte nicht falsch verstehen - ich greife mal Formulierungen 
aus der Frage auf : 

_Also ich würde mit guten Gewissen keine SF mit PLe unter Verwendung einer Safety-SPS 
gestalten, wenn ich mich an die Inhalte der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 nur zu erinnern glaube...

_Immerhin handelt es sich bei einer SF mit PLe ja sozusagen um die Königsklasse, d.h. das
höchstmögliche (im Sinne der DIN EN ISO 13849) Risiko soll/muss gemindert werden.

In diesem Sinne kann die Frage "sollte man diese Kombination anzweifeln?" nur mit ja 
beantwortet werden 



MfG


----------



## snake_1842 (13 November 2012)

Ich korrigiere! In der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 steht, dass ein Fehelerausschluss bei Positionsschaltern für Pl "e" nicht zulässig ist.


----------



## Tommi (13 November 2012)

Hallo,

1. Danke. Durch Deinen Beitrag ist mir aufgefallen, daß ich noch einen alten Stand der 13849-2 habe.

2. Kannst Du die Betriebsanleitung von Pilz mal posten? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## snake_1842 (14 November 2012)

Hier , hoffe das klappt gleich beim ersten mal?!


----------



## volker (14 November 2012)

ich sehe da nirgendwo was mit kat4 pl e.
in der 2ten doku steht aber, daß der nur schutzklasse 2 hat. also kat2.
 und wenn ich mir den in pascal von pilz ansehe kommt der nur auf pl c.


----------



## snake_1842 (14 November 2012)

Du hast Recht, da steht nichts von Pl e! Ich habe das von dieser Übersicht aus nem SPS - MAgazin (siehe link). Da sind verschiedene Türschalter und Zuhaltungen aufgeführt und da steht in der Zeile erreichebarer Pl mit Sicherheits SPS: PL e / SIL 3

http://www.sps-magazin.de/mues/formmue.php?mue=63&s=0&l=250


----------



## volker (14 November 2012)

wenn du als auswertung zb sowas nimmst ist die überwachung der geschlossenen tür durchaus pl e. aber die machanische zuhaltung immer noch pl c.


> Pilz PSEN cs2.1p
> ID: 540150 und 540180
> Berührungslos wirkender Sicherheitsinitiator


wie man dies nun betrachten muss sagt dir besser einer der experten hier


----------



## Nais (14 November 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde direkt auf einen PSEN-sl umsteigen:

https://shop.pilz.com/eshop/cat/en/...ock/570500=PSEN-sl-0.5p-1.1-PSEN-sl-0.5-1unit

Damit hast Du PLe (Transpondersystem) und Zuhaltung in einem Gerät.

Uwe


----------



## snake_1842 (16 November 2012)

Okey also die netten Herren von Pilz haben mich informiert und gesagt, dass man zur Zuhaltung noch einen elektronischen Türkontaktschalter braucht, um einen PL von e zu erreichen!


----------



## Safety (17 November 2012)

Hallo,
War die ganze Woche unterwegs deshalb erst jetzt die Antwort.
Also ich erkläre nochmal den Sachverhalt bei der Anwednung von Bauart 2 Schaltern.
Diese Typen von Sicherheitsschalteren können mit und ohne Zuhaltung sein.
Sie erfüllen druch die Einkanalige Mechanik nur eine Kategroie 1, also maximal PL „c“. Aber die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 lässt die Möglichkeit offen Fehlerausschlüsse durchzuführen. Also man sagt das bestimmte Fehler so unwarscheinlich bewertet dies und dokumentiert dies, und macht dann auf 20 Jahre einen Fehlerausschluss. Aber dies ist nicht so ohne weiteres Möglich es muss auch Begrümdet werden. Mit Fehlerausschluss kann man jetzt eine Kategroie 3 PLd errreichen, die neue DIN EN ISO 13849-2 schreibt das man dies nicht bei PLe darf. 
Ein weiterer Sachverhalt ist die DIN EN 1088, hier steht wie man solche Schalter anbringen muss. Und auch das man sich Gedanken machen muss über vernüftigerweise vorhersehbares Umgehen. Das findet man im Abschnitt 5.7 dieser Norm. Wenn ich also eine Manipulationsanreiz an der Maschine habe muss ich Maßnahmen ergriefen die ein einfaches Umgehen verhindern. Wir alles beschrieben in der Norm. Die neu kommende EN ISO 14119 wird hier noch sehr viel mehr darauf eingehen.  Es gibt auch von der BG Bewertungstabellen für den Manipulationsanzeiz.
Also zu den von Dir verwendeten Produkten.
Mit PSENbold werden die Kräft weitgehend von dem Betätiger wegehalten, somit ist eine Fehlerausschluss einfacher. Aber hier musst Du trozdem einen Fehlerausschluss machen um bei der Zuhaltung auf PLd kommen zu können. Durch den zweiten berührungslosen Schalter PSEN cs erfüllst Du für die verriegelte  trennende Schutzeinrichtung  PLe, aber nicht für die Zuhaltung! Mit diesem Aufbau kann man jetzt auch die vernüftigerweise vorhersehbare Umgehung in den Griffbekommen, man wertet die Infosignale aus und erkennt das eine Manipulation stattgefunden hat. Die Besfestigung sowohl von PSENme als auch PSENcs muss anch DIN EN 1088 erfolgen. 
Also was kannst Du jetzt bei der Konstellation erreichen:
Ohne Fehlerausschluss auf PSENme: Zuhaltung = PLc, Verreigelungsschalter = PLe
Mit Fehlerausschluss auf PSENme: Zuhaltung = PLd, Verreigeklungsschalter = PLe


----------

